
The way we think about charity is dead wrong (TED Talk) - bostonvaulter2
http://www.ted.com/talks/dan_pallotta_the_way_we_think_about_charity_is_dead_wrong.html?awesm=on.ted.com_Pallotta&utm_content=awesm-publisher&utm_medium=on.ted.com-static&utm_campaign&utm_source=facebook.com
======
opminion
Interesting talk about how the role of growth and non-profits. But I was put
off by the very weak argumentation and the reactions by the sympathetic
audience to unwarranted claims.

This case is suitable for a debate, rather than a monologue.

